# 99358: Implications of Text Change in 2010 CPT



## dreampeddler (Nov 30, 2009)

Good Afternoon!

I'm reviewing the 2010 CPT Changes for a training presentation I'm preparing and I noticed that the text for CPT 99358 changed drastically. A portion of the text deleted includes the directive to _"(List seperately in addition to code(s) for other physician service(s) and/or inpatient or outpatient Evaluation and Management service)."_

Does this mean this code may now be reported on its own; without an accompanying E&M code? 

Did anyone else notice this change? 

I look forward to your perspective/input!

Jodie, CPC


----------



## FTessaBartels (Dec 1, 2009)

*Read the guidelines*

Read the guidelines carefully and you will see that this must be related to a face-to-face service. 

It does not HAVE to be on the same date of service, but I do not know how you will possibly relate it to the face-to-face service if it is not on the same claim. 

Hope that helps.

F Tessa Bartels CPC, CEMC


----------



## dreampeddler (Dec 1, 2009)

Thank you!


----------

